# Fishing Pens?



## spnemo (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a customer who is a professional fisherman.  He does several shows/demonstrations each winter and he would like some fishing inspired pens to give away as door prizes.  He is NOT a bass fisherman.  Other than the bass clips that PSI and others carry, do you know of any pens that would work for fisherman?

Thanks for the help,
Sean


----------



## el_d (Nov 24, 2010)

Eugene has Marlin and shark blanks.


----------



## ssajn (Nov 24, 2010)

For a laser inlay Kallenshaan Woods has a blanks for a Sierra with fish. Looks like a trout or salmon.
http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Detail?no=86


----------



## kenlicciardello (Nov 24, 2010)

Another fishing theme pen is done by Penl8the, with a hook and feather like a lure.  Very well done and different.


----------



## MatthewZS (Nov 24, 2010)

I've often thought of doing a pen half in cork and half red resin of some sort..... this would, I think, be reminiscent of sitting on a pier with a pole and a cork bobbing.... you know the little half red cork so you could see it?


----------



## spnemo (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.  Keep 'em comin' if you have more suggestions.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 25, 2010)

Not a Bass fisherman ?!?!?!


----------



## spnemo (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeff,
That is one awesome pen!  My friend does his fishing on the great lakes.  Mostly walleye and salmon.  He does do some bass fishing but that is not what he is famous for.


----------



## dankc908 (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe stabilize a goldfish and turn it???  Ach ... never mind!


----------



## aggromere (Nov 25, 2010)

I made some pens for a couple of fishermen buddies a while back.  I used a carbon fiber blank on the lower barrel and a light knotty wood (dont remember what it was) for the upper.  I turned some grooves in the wood to resemble a cork handle and put a few decals of lures on the carbon fiber part and covered with Ca.  

If you do a google search for rod building supplies you can find an abundance of decals, etc. that rod builders use.  You can order cork rings designed for making handles and all kinds of stuff.  You might get some ideas.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 25, 2010)

Yep...well that's pretty much what it's all about.  Like Pete says..you can get fishing decals, or as I would do, just start dismantling some lures and have at it! Doesn't have to have a picture of a fish to be a fishing pen.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW Jeff, what a beautiful pen.  What is the biggest fish you caught on that pen?
Charels


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 25, 2010)

Fishermen love these ones I cast.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=70983

Les


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is an easy one to make that fits any fisherman.






Just put your tubes on the lathe as if you were going to turn them.  Then take some fishing line and use some CA to glue the end to the tube.  Then use your hand wheel (or slow speed if you lathe goes slow enough) and wind the line on.  Make one pass and coat it with CA very liberally.  Allow the CA to cure and then keep going until you have it built up bigger than your bushings.  Then simply turn it down.  You may need to add CA as you turn.  You can also use different colored fishing line and even combine different colored line.  It is more interesting in person than in the photo.


----------



## CREID (Nov 26, 2010)

dankc908 said:


> Maybe stabilize a goldfish and turn it??? Ach ... never mind!


 Now that would be cool!
Make sure you take pictures.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 26, 2010)

That's a good one Curtis.  Not only fits the theme, but keeps the cost at a more reasonable level for giving away as gifts.


----------



## spnemo (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe I could combine fishing line with a logo to make a really nice pen.  Wow, you guys have given me some really great ideas.  I hope my friend wants lots of pens because I want to try them all!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 27, 2010)

Heck of an idea. Say, let's take this a little further. When I was young and played racquetball, they made a string that was rainbow colored. It is about the size of weed whacker filament but I wonder what it would look like? We are headed out the door in the few moments and will make a stop at a sporting goods store. If I can not find it there, I will order it from Ektalon.


----------



## spnemo (Nov 27, 2010)

Curtis,
Where did you get the kit for that pen.  I think it really adds to the overall look.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 27, 2010)

You can get that kit from woodpenpro.com

http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0024_pacifica_fisher_2-tone.html


----------



## spnemo (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## rbooher7526 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just download some pics of your choice, or other fishing scenes, and transfer to decal paper. After applying the decal finish with CA.


----------



## spnemo (Nov 27, 2010)

I have never heard of decal paper.  I will have to check that out too.


----------



## Trillium (Oct 22, 2011)

(If you do a google search for rod building supplies you can find an abundance of decals, etc. that rod builders use. You can order cork rings designed for making handles and all kinds of stuff. You might get some ideas. ) Merrick Tackle sells decals like this.
 I caught a BlackFin Shark , skinned it , tanned it scraped it and cast the hide in resin for a 7mm slimline. Hasnt been turned yet as it is still a bit sticky, but it should be finished by early next week provided I dont blow the blank(s). I posted pix of the process so far in my member album...


----------



## boxerman (Oct 22, 2011)

Try this link they have alot things for fishing decals,cork.
http://www.mudhole.com/


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 22, 2011)

Thread necromancers unite!


----------

